# Setting up a Direct Debit



## StoneyBurke (6 Oct 2008)

Can you set up a direct debit form your account to another over the phone or do you have to fill in some sort of forms at your bank.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Oct 2008)

As far as I know you have to fill in a _DD _mandate and send it back to the payee who will then send it on to your bank. _DD's _are "pulled" by the payee so I doubt that you can set them up unilaterally. Unlike standing orders perhaps?

www.howbankingworks.ie might have more on this.


----------



## huskerdu (6 Oct 2008)

I also thought that this was a case. 
Only last week, I decide to start paying Panda for bin services by DD. 
I rang, and Panda took my bank account details. I assumed that I would be sent out a DD mandate to sign, but nothing happened. 
I checked my bank statement online yesterday and there was a DD payment to Panda.  

I have not contacted the Permo yet to ask why they set up a DD without my signature. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## Luckycharm (6 Oct 2008)

Generally you have to sign a DD mandate which you send back to your supplier, they then send it on to your bank. I remember hearing that some companies could set up DD mandates over the phone like Dell but they would have an agreement with their bank and this is very rare.


----------



## huskerdu (6 Oct 2008)

Just checked  and it is possible to set up a DD on the phone without a signed DD mandate.


----------



## Alex (6 Oct 2008)

i have set up several direct debits in the past and all over the phone.


----------



## Gulliver (6 Oct 2008)

I set up a direct debit with Panda recently.  Pandas procedure does not conform with the rules of the Direct Debit system

A direct debit can be set up over the phone under the Direct Debit Rules using a procedure known as Direct Debit Plus.  Under this procedure the originator (Panda) should (a) establish beyond reasonable doubt the identity of the caller (b) establish whether the caller has the right to set up a direct debit plus (example: if the account is joint and requires two sigs, then one cannot set up a Direct Debit Plus. (c) send to the payer a confirmation letter detailing the terms of the direct debit.  The confirmation letter should include the details of the direct debit guarantee.

Panda simply asked me for my account no and NSC.  When I asked about the confirmation letter, thea said it was not part of their procedure.

Some days later I checked.  A Direct Debit had been set up on my account showing as payable to Nurendale Ltd.  I did not realise that Nurendale Ltd is Panda - I almost cancelled the DD

I have not yet seen an invoice or DD presented since the setup

Not a very good experience

Gulliver ()


----------



## Brussels (8 Oct 2008)

You can set up a direct debit over the phone. The originator should confirm the details to you in writing within 3 working days. 
You should then receive advance notice of all payments 7/14 days in advance of payment


----------



## FutureProof (8 Oct 2008)

I have set up all of my DD's over the phone


----------

